# After the Fact Exterior Window Trim?



## jonathan03 (Dec 30, 2008)

So when they sided my house they either took off the window trim or there was none. The siding buts right up to the windows. I was thinking it would look a lot nicer if there were some kind of window trim. I have aluminum siding that is in good shape and was wondering how difficult it would be to add wood trim coated with aluminum for weather resistance? 

I was thinking of marking lines on the siding using a level and tape measure to cut out for the trim. The I would cut the siding using the metal blade from the dremel multi-max. I'm not sure what kind of channel goes at the end of the siding? J channel? Can that be done after the siding is put on? 

Just wondering if this makes the least bit of sense or I'm crazy? Just curious if anyone thinks this would work since I think it would add a lot of curb appeal to my house. 

Thanks.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Not an expert on aluminum siding, but I would think you'd have to take the siding completely off in order to nail the J channel in place. If I'm correct, the nailing flange for the J channel goes under the siding. I don't think it advisable to face nail it. Don't know if there's anything else that will work. I'm sure you'll get some more replies.....


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

most likely the origional window trim is under the siding


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Cut the siding with a circular saw (use appropriate blade). There is no need for new j channel as you will caulk the siding to the new aluminum, however you can bend up "integral j" into your new trim piece to be safe. Make sure that the wood is built out at least 1/4" past the face of the siding to make caulking easier. One thing that you will need to do is assess whether or not there is an existing drip cap. If not, you'll need to install one on the top of the window with your new configuartion.


----------

